# Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!



## S.Lorenzen (13. August 2011)

Ich und mein Schwager haben uns vor kurzem ein Ruderboot gekauft für einen unserer Vereinsseen. Ca. 15 ha groß und bis zu 8m tief. Nun möchten wir uns ein Echolot zulegen um die Kanten etc. des Sees auszulesen. Es sollte nich all zu teuer sein. Max bis 150€, günstiger wäre natürlich besser. Könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen? Habe da echt keine Ahnung von. 
Danke Euch schon mal im vorraus |wavey:


----------



## hans (14. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

hol dir das cuda 300 gibt es schon unter 90 euronen.


----------



## S.Lorenzen (14. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

Zeigt das cuda 300 die wassertiefe aauch in meter an oder nur in ft? gibt es überhaupt ein echolot in der preisklasse welches die tiefe in meter anzeigt? und wie ist das überhaupt mit der montage des sensors? denn kann man sicherlich ja nicht nur einfach drunterschrauben oder worauf muss ich da noch achten?! wie gesagt, hab da noch nicht wirklich die ahnung!


----------



## steffen1 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

Schau mal unter Echofish 400 von Plastimo, wäre vielleicht ein Anfang.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## hans (16. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

Natürlich zeigt der cuda 300 in meter an, und auch wassertemp., hat auch ein gutes bild das ding, und für das geld habe es glaube ich schon für 89 euro gesehen.


----------



## a-l-e-x (16. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

Tach!

Würde dir auch das Eagle Cuda 300 empfehlen.
Passt zu dem Preis den du dir vorstellst und reicht allemal um Kanten usw.im See zu finden.

Grüße


----------



## S.Lorenzen (16. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

Danke für die Tipps! Das Cuda 300 klingt echt nciht schlecht! Ich habe jetzt das Lowrance X4 Pro ins Auge gefasst! Soll angeblich das selbe sein, bzw der nachfolger nur von ner anderen Firma! Ist das richtig?


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (16. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

http://www.gruendl.de/shop/Navigati...Fishfinder-bootszubehoer.html?source=googleps

Für deinen Zweck ist dieses hier absolut das Richtige und ausreichend, willst du ein besseres Echolot musst du deutlich ein paar hundert Euro drauf legen damit du dann wirkliche Vorteile nutzen kannst. Alles dazwischen bringt dir nichts-nicht viel.


----------



## S.Lorenzen (16. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

Das sieht doch sehr gut aus, aber noch eine Frage, der unterschied zwischen dem x4 und dem x4 pro?!?! Gibts da einen?


----------



## S.Lorenzen (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

Keiner ne antwort? Im I-net finde ich leider auch nix =(


----------



## Fragezeichen (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

Ich habe jetzt nicht nochmal extra nachgesehen, aber da ich mir die vor einer Weile im Internet auch mal angeschaut habe meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass das X4 auf einer Frequenz läuft und beim Pro kann man zwischen 83/200 wählen.

Und falls dann die Frage kommt was das bringt...soweit ich mich erinnere ist eine geringere Frequenz besser für tiefes Wasser wie im Meer (so 50m aufwärts?!), dafür die höhere Frequenz "genauer" und besser für flache Gewässer (Baggersee, Fluss usw.).

Musst du dir mal irgendwo anschauen, die meisten größeren Händler im Netz haben auch ausreichendes Infomaterial auf ihren Seiten um das ganze Gedöhns halbwegs zu verstehen.

MFG
Das Fragezeichen


Nachtrag: Ich hab dir in nem Audioprogramm maln Bildchen gemacht, dass den unterschiedlichen Frequenzgang grob darstellt...das wird in der Realität noch mehr Unterschiede geben, aber vielleicht hilfts zum Verständnis oder jemand der wirklich Ahnung hat erklärt dirs mal.


----------



## Maik14 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

Hay S.Lorenzen ich kann dir echt das Yachting echolot empfelen echt super teil für 60 euro krigste es nagel neu zeigt dir alles an was du willst für den Preis echt super Teil den kannst auch noch biliger ersteigern in ebay mfg 

lg Maik14

http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFI-Fishfinder-Funk-Echolot-Fischfinder-FC60X-/200634505540?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2eb6bf9944


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*



Maik14 schrieb:


> Hay S.Lorenzen ich kann dir echt das Yachting echolot empfelen echt super teil für 60 euro krigste es nagel neu zeigt dir alles an was du willst für den Preis echt super Teil den kannst auch noch biliger ersteigern in ebay mfg
> 
> lg Maik14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFI-Fishfinder...634505540?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item2eb6bf9944


 
Was willst Du denn mit so einem Ding auf nem Boot?? Das ist doch ein eher fragwürdiges Echolot für nen Uferangler.


----------



## Colonel64 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

Hallo Leute, ich habe mir 1995 ein geb. Humminbird gekauft, und das benutze ich immer noch,es zeigt die Tiefe und die Fische an was braucht man denn mehr. Das teil war schon am Po  an der Ostsee und an dem Bleiloch -Stausee dabei .Hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich mir mal ein neues kaufen sollte aber wenn man die alten sachen gewöhnt ist,kommt man auch so sehr gut damit zurecht.


----------



## Maik14 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

nein nein ich es für ein schlauchboot echt super das teil mfg


----------



## Anglero (19. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

Sollte nicht, bevor man sich über ein Cuda 300 für 80 Euro freut, die Stromversorgung mit einkalkuliert werden. Ist imho auf einem Ruderboot nicht selbstverständlich vorhanden. 

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## S.Lorenzen (27. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe!!!!*

Das mit der Stromversorgung ist auf unserem Ruderboot kein Problem.....12V Batterie ist vorhanden =)


----------

